# MSN live messenger sign in problem



## demo1378 (Aug 12, 2006)

I am having a problem all of a sudden with logging into messenger and hoping you may have a few ideas on what to do.

The Error message is ERROR CODE: 81000306 your host files contains Windows Live Messenger related entries that may interfere with name resolution.

I click "repair" and asks if you want to clean the host files. Click "yes" and same process again.

I have contacted "MSN Messenger Live tech support" on two occasion and both have gotten me to do the same processes. I have followed step by step and still same problem.

These are the steps I have taken:

remove every user and password stored in your computer
remove your user credentials of the computer
delete any old files and cache that may be causing a conflict in Windows Live Messenger:

delete any old files and cache that may be causing a conflict in Windows Live Messenger:
Restart your computer.

Register the Secure Sockets Layer
register your MSXML3 
Reinstall MSXML3 library
reinstall Windows Live Messenger:
restart your computer 

I did all of these steps twice and still the same outcome.

Please Help???


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Try the version that comes with windows and see if you have the same problem.


----------



## demo1378 (Aug 12, 2006)

Same problem...says check internet connection or contact tech support.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

In Live Messenger go to Tools--> Options --> Connection. Go to "Advanced Settings" then check the box that says "Save a log of my server connection...". Press OK then click the "Start..." button under "Connection TroubleShooter".

After this post the log above.


----------



## TheDessy (May 21, 2004)

I have had the exact same problem recently and cant seem to see the problem, i have no internet connection difficulties, did the steps you said to do and came up with the log...

*********************************************************************************
*
* Log opened: 2006-10-20T18:06:37Z
*
*
* About this log file - MSNMsgr.txt
* Windows Live Messenger 8.0.0812
*
* This log file is created on your computer when the Connection Logging
* setting is selected in the Options dialog box. You can turn off this
* setting at any time. To turn off this setting, click the Tools menu, and then
* click Options. In the Connection section, click the Advanced Settings button.
Under Windows Live Messenger Settings, clear the logging check box, and
* then click OK.
*
* Caution: This file may contain personal information. Anyone with access to
* your Windows desktop can see the contents of this file.
*
*********************************************************************************
<SystemSettings><System SystemTime="20/10/2006 18:06:37" WinsockVer="2.2" MsgrVersion="134218540" WinInet="1.2" LCID="0x0409"/><OS Name="Microsoft Windows XP " MajorVersion="5" MinorVersion="1" BuildNumber="2600" ServicePack="0"/><IESettings Version="6.0.2600.0000" UseSSL30="1" CheckCertRev="0"/><Connection Type="No Proxy" Mode="0"/></SystemSettings>
[19:06:46.874] Zone_ConnectionTroubleshooter Syssettings
<MsgrCTLog><System SystemTime="20/10/2006 18:06:46" WinsockVer="2.2" MsgrVersion="134218540" WinInet="1.2" LCID="0x0409"/><OS Name="Microsoft Windows XP " MajorVersion="5" MinorVersion="1" BuildNumber="2600" ServicePack="0"/><IESettings Version="6.0.2600.0000" UseSSL30="1" CheckCertRev="0"/><Connection Type="No Proxy" Mode="0"/></MsgrCTLog>

[19:06:47.233] Zone_ConnectionTroubleshooter Valid IP 192.168.0.2
[19:06:47.530] Zone_ConnectionTroubleshooter Pinged gateway 192.168.0.1

Can you help??


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

what did the connection trouble shooter say? did it succeed?


----------



## TheDessy (May 21, 2004)

Your hosts file contains Windows live Messenger related entries which may interfere with name resolution, the error code is 80072745


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

What firewall are you using? If you are using Zone Alarm there has been some conflicts with the updates for Zone Alarm and all versions of MSN Messanger.


----------

